# Death by sherry enema



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I had to read it twice to believe it after a friend told me about it yesterday.  I'm still kind of waiting for the punchline.
http://www.theherald.co.uk/news/32795.html
http://www.click2houston.com/news/4159172/detail.html
http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/metropolitan/3021969


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I had to look up what an enema was.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It sounds like two very stupid adults doing something very stupid, but it doesn't sound like murder.


RC


----------

